# Souci de son



## Taytay (10 Avril 2011)

decidement le dernier produit d&#8217;appel «*l&#8217;ipad 2&#8243; !
j&#8217;ai decouvert un nouveau Probleme se matin sur mon modèle blanc 3G 16G après avoir testé la camera au moment de lire la vidéo aucun son a par un grésillement oui j&#8217;ai bien dit un &#8216;GRÉSILLEMENT&#8217; après les fuites de Lumière au tour du micro de blogué! une honte pour un produit a plus de 600&#8364;&#8230;.
Direction le SAV d&#8217;apple des demain !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h26 ----------

maintenant j'ai plus le grésillement j'ai juste un mini son ......


----------



## Lefenmac (10 Avril 2011)

Taytay a dit:


> decidement le dernier produit dappel «*lipad 2&#8243; !
> jai decouvert un nouveau Probleme se matin sur mon modèle blanc 3G 16G après avoir testé la camera au moment de lire la vidéo aucun son a par un grésillement oui jai bien dit un GRÉSILLEMENT après les fluites de Lumière au tour du micro de blogué! une honte pour un produit a plus de 600.
> Direction le SAV dapple des demain !
> 
> ...



A oui si t'as des fluites........

PS: Pour moins cher un bon dictionnaire serait un investissement plus utile...


----------



## Taytay (10 Avril 2011)

faute de frappe modifié T'as les chevilles qui enflent !


----------



## timbx33 (10 Avril 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> A oui si t'as des fluites........
> 
> PS: Pour moins cher un bon dictionnaire serait un investissement plus utile...



Excellent, mdr


----------



## Taytay (11 Avril 2011)

de retour de l'apple store avec un nouvelle iPad 2 qui fonctionne très bien !!!* Merci "le SAV de l'Apple Store"


----------



## PBrodu (31 Mai 2011)

J'ai le même souci, donc je sais ce qu'il me reste à faire


----------

